# Gone Fishing This Morning



## LDUBS (Dec 18, 2018)

Got out this morning for what turned out to be a pretty nice day weather-wise. Picked up 4 trout by 9:20. One was decent. Water temp was 54.5 deg’s. I am still trolling fairly fast at 2.6 to 3 mph. Lures were at 4’ to 6’ OTW. At 4’ on my DR counter, the release is just barely below the surface. Water was clear. I used bright silver spoons. 

Then, the wind died and the bite dried up. It is best to have a decent ripple on the water in these conditions, but there wasn’t even a shiver. In fact, this may be the calmest I’ve ever experienced on a lake. The reflection photo below will give you an idea of how calm things got. 

I decided to pack it in about 10:45. By the time I got to the ramp, the breeze was picking up again. I’ve noticed this before at this lake. The breeze will die down mid morning then pick up from a different direction after a while.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 19, 2018)

Better than I did it the other day. No bites, no nothing.

Well done.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 20, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Better than I did it the other day. No bites, no nothing.
> 
> Well done.



Thanks. 

Usually the formula holds that works one day will work the next day. Unfortunately, we all encounter those times when what works gangbusters one day is a complete skunk on the next day. I usually get stubborn and don't change things up as soon as I should. I think you said it before -- the fish are there and they want to eat. We just have to give them what they want. See, I do pay attention! haha


----------

